# First Time Grow, Advice?



## ElectricalFarmer (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey there, new to growing tried a couple seeds , these plants are 3 and half weeks old. I notice a few roots here and there popping out of the bottom, is this an indication that I should transplant?
   Also what's with the red colouring before my stem gets thicker?
   How are the plants looking overall is the stem a little thin? 
   I have not added any nutrients, if I do so, now, what ratios should I be looking for?


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 2, 2018)

That pot doesn't look very big.  You may need to transplant soon.  The stems, at least mine , are always dark at first.  They get nice and green soon.They look a little small for 3 plus weeks.  Need more light??  But they do look good and healthy.  I'll let someone else tackle nutes.  Those are tricky...My guess is you need more light.


----------



## vincei (Jul 26, 2018)

Good start, I am new as well so I hope you'll provide continued updates with what you've learned!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2018)

Look at those cute plants.  I wouldn't think they would be root bound yet. They look great. What are you using to grow is this a regular grow or is it organic?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 27, 2018)

My advice to you is to be prepared to make mistakes.  No one has a perfect grow.  Learn from your mistakes and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2018)

Your first grow you will be learning all about the plant's life cycle.  You will make lots of mistakes and will need to learn from them.  Keep it Simple.


----------

